# Mox V Omega announced for ALL OUT



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Crazy that Jericho and Page will main event over this which should be a potential MOTY











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Wonder which will main event? Big match anyway. Hard to predict whose going over, will Kenny be cool taking 2 losses in a row?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Wonder which will main event? Big match anyway. Hard to predict whose going over, will Kenny be cool taking 2 losses in a row?


I guess you forgot about Fyter Fest and Fight For The Fallen.... :justsayin


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Wonder which will main event? Big match anyway. Hard to predict whose going over, will Kenny be cool taking 2 losses in a row?


I assume they will want to put their world title over, and so that match will be the main event. But that's an infinitely weaker match than this one. Moxley vs Omega will be the people's main event, no doubt.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Page being in the first world title match doesn't feel right. Jericho's gotta win.

Mox/Omega will be fire. The brawl they had at DoN was more entertaining than most matches are now.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Wonder which will main event? Big match anyway. Hard to predict whose going over, will Kenny be cool taking 2 losses in a row?


I'd have Mox get DQ'd for viscous and illegal actions. Win/Win.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Page being in the first world title match doesn't feel right. Jericho's gotta win.
> 
> 
> 
> Mox/Omega will be fire. The brawl they had at DoN was more entertaining than most matches are now.




Page would feel too forced right now. He won’t win yet. He’s got another year or two I think until they put the title on him. I see MJF screwing him here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm thinking DQ or fuckery as well but...I don't know. I still have this feeling they are going to have Omega go on a losing streak as a catalyst for a character re-invention. He badly needs it imo.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

krtgolfing said:


> I guess you forgot about Fyter Fest and Fight For The Fallen.... :justsayin


I did lol. Just checked out the cards. All pretty predictable winners, which makes sense setting up All Out.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I did lol. Just checked out the cards. All pretty predictable winners, which makes sense setting up All Out.


I was just giving you a hard time. LOL! Definitely curious what route they go. I think Moxley gets the rub because he has the wrestling world buzzing.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Page would feel too forced right now. He won’t win yet. He’s got another year or two I think until they put the title on him. I see MJF screwing him here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd rather Jericho won clean. MJF can just taunt him on TV about the loss to further their feud. I don't like the idea of the first champion being decided by screwjob finish.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> I'd have Mox get DQ'd for viscous and illegal actions. Win/Win.


This would be ideal although I thought they said they wanted to focus on clean and decisive finishes for ppvs. I might be tripping but I feel like I read that somewhere.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Both guys need to look really good heading into TV, so I hope they can pull that off. Either way, this should be great.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I'd rather Jericho won clean. MJF can just taunt him on TV about the loss to further their feud. I don't like the idea of the first champion being decided by screwjob finish.




You know it slipped my mind that Jericho ISNT the champion right now. If they put on a damn good show and Jericho narrowly pulls out the win I’m cool with it because then you can build Page up. He can’t look like a geek though or he is doomed. Dude will be a star but it’s not his time yet. I agree on no screw job for the first title match though I’m just an idiot and forgot there isn’t a champion right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Anything could happen at this point
They can make omega look strong leading to the ppv by having him win and then lose another big match. Or maybe Kenny will actually win? ANYWAY , this is the kind of match where they can actually make any of the man win and it would kiin good for both of them 
I THINK there will be something in the main event. I am thinking something unexpected will happen 
( dont want to be that guy but it was asked about punk in an interview ans cody didnt deny they have him, he just said he wants to our on a good show...
Not saying it means anything tho....


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

The Chicago crowd is always one of, if not the best, wrestling crowds. But you just know they're going to hit it out of the park with the build for this, and they're going to be incredibly hyped, even more so than usual, come August 31st.

:banderas


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

We'll see what happens with the spoilers tonight but judging from what appears to be the direction NXT is going in, All Out has a good chance of outperforming TakeOver.

Obviously, SummerSlam is going to get left far, far behind.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Main event worthy match. They're doing some big time booking for this show.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Reminder that the tickets go on sale tomorrow. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138180190109089793


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> I'd rather Jericho won clean. MJF can just taunt him on TV about the loss to further their feud. I don't like the idea of the first champion being decided by screwjob finish.


"A HORSE CAN'T BE THE FACE OF THIS COMPANY"

Either way they book it MJF will turn it into gold. The guy is money. I can't wait to hear him cut more promos.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

You can't bury the world title off the bat by not having it main event :lol

Moxley/Omega will go on 3rd or 2nd last and Moxley will go over and it'll be fucking glorious.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Hangman Page being the first AEW World Champion would be a quirky fun fact that people decades from now will be confused by

But the matches really are reversed. The main event will have zero suspense and thus can't possibly follow Moxley v Omega


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> "A HORSE CAN'T BE THE FACE OF THIS COMPANY"
> 
> Either way they book it MJF will turn it into gold. The guy is money. I can't wait to hear him cut more promos.


This isn't a stable, this is a wrestling ring Sea biscuit. I can't FUCKING WAIT.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Best part is it's on a Saturday Night. So much better "Big Event" night than Sundays. I figure Vince/WWE just sticks to Sundays out of tradition now, and probably had to settle for Sundays early on in their PPV model because more mainstream shows/events got Saturday night dates.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Can a mod edit the title to All Out, the "All In" is bugging me 

I think we all expected Mox/Omega and Jericho/Page headlining this show. As I've said before, these 2 matches are enough to sell out the event on its own. Jericho/Page doesn't sound huge but it's to crown the first ever AEW World Champion, and I think the match will highly exceed all expectations for it. 

The question begs, how will the rest of the card pan out. I think The Dark Order vs Best Friends might be something to follow up on, considering what happened at Double or Nothing. I need me some Shida and Riho on the card too <3


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

World championship matches always go on last. *Always.* Unless there is an exception to that rule but it has to be monumental (Think Flair/HBK or Rock/Hogan as Mania matches that should have main event over the World title).

As great as Moxley/Omega is going to be and will be a showstealer, you are crowning your first ever World champion. That alone has to be the main event, even if that means Page is main eventing over Omega and Moxley.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Raye said:


> Can a mod edit the title to All Out, the "All In" is bugging me
> 
> I think we all expected Mox/Omega and Jericho/Page headlining this show. As I've said before, these 2 matches are enough to sell out the event on its own. Jericho/Page doesn't sound huge but it's to crown the first ever AEW World Champion, and I think the match will highly exceed all expectations for it.
> 
> The question begs, how will the rest of the card pan out. I think The Dark Order vs Best Friends might be something to follow up on, considering what happened at Double or Nothing. I need me some Shida and Riho on the card too <3


My bad--stupid typo.

Wonder if they do some type of tournament or something for the women's title which has to be introduced eventually.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

MJF said:


> You can't bury the world title off the bat by not having it main event <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Moxley/Omega will go on 3rd or 2nd last and Moxley will go over and it'll be fucking glorious.
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />


 this fans already saying it should go in the main event or page vs jerocho was the "wrong" choice, yeah just like internet told me them going for a 50$ ppv was a wrong choice right? Guess what at the end of the ppv everyone was saying they would gladly pay 50 bucks again and Dave said there are 4 ppv. 
We dont know shit that's the reality, we don't know what they have planned for this match, just like cody vs goldust stole the show when no one 3xpected it, we don't know 
I am gonna watch this show as a fan tho, playing "booker" can really ruin one's experience :lol



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Hangman Page being the first AEW World Champion would be a quirky fun fact that people decades from now will be confused by
> 
> But the matches really are reversed. The main event will have zero suspense and thus can't possibly follow Moxley v Omega


 and how do we know he is gonna be 1st champion tho?.....


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If Moxley loses the NJPW US Title to some lesser mere weeks before All Out, it would certainly give me pause on him going over Omega at All Out. Omega isn't bullet proof, especially to the more mainstream North American audience - he needs to protect himself as a big deal draw/ace. Losing to Jericho and then Moxley - two "wwe guys" right off the bat isn't something I'd probably recommend. 

I'd have Omega go over this All Out match, and then have a rematch early into the television shows where Mox could get his win back. Leave their feud at 1-1 as both would then go on to different feuds.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

patpat said:


> and how do we know he is gonna be 1st champion tho?.....


Jericho is 'the name'. Smart business puts the title on him. Page will be a future champ, but I cant agree with him being the inaugural champion.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

patpat said:


> and how do we know he is gonna be 1st champion tho?.....


Key phrase from my post: *would be*


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> If Moxley loses the NJPW US Title to some lesser mere weeks before All Out, it would certainly give me pause on him going over Omega at All Out. Omega isn't bullet proof, especially to the more mainstream North American audience - he needs to protect himself as a big deal draw/ace. Losing to Jericho and then Moxley - two "wwe guys" right off the bat isn't something I'd probably recommend.
> 
> I'd have Omega go over this All Out match, and then have a rematch early into the television shows where Mox could get his win back. Leave their feud at 1-1 as both would then go on to different feuds.


Kenny will lose. They're doing a storyline about him losing his mojo. He will be fine.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It'd be silly NOT to have Jericho win the belt.

He's the big star that everyone who's ever watched wrestling in the past 25 years knows. Hangman losing, especially in a close match, does ZERO harm to him. It gives him enough of a rub just being in the first world title match in the companies history. 

"Wins and losses matter"
"Our titles are going to mean something"

The title match main events. 

Though with regards to Moxley/Omega.

I am fucking EXCITED to see the build for this. They have 2 and a half months and the "Road to All Out" is going to be unreal. Will Moxley still be IWGP US Champion? Will Omega have cost him that belt in NJPW before then? These two LOVE pro wrestling, the art form of it. They are both extremely proud in what they do and both thrive off creative freedom with what they can do with their characters and what they can do in that ring.

We are going to witness magic.

And yeah, Moxley wins this.

You strike whilst the iron is hot. Omega has been slowly getting more and more crazy with every BTE episode. He'll probably lose the 6 man tag match at Fyter Fest, putting over the Lucha Bros after their loss at Double or Nothing and their new tag partner. He'll probably just ABOUT get the win over Cima and then we go from there :mark:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Jericho *has* to be the 1st World champion. So what if people do the "lol WWE guy gets AEW title first"? You're heading into TNT in less than a month. You need as much star power as possible to launch this into a good footing. Jericho has a fanbase and is the biggest mainstream star they have at the moment. Page will have plenty of time to chase for the belt and win it but it shouldn't be now. Have Jericho be the ultra heel champion as we know he can, help get the new faces over onto TV for new fans, then have him drop it to the face you want to put over once you've established your audience.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, I know which PPV I'm watching in August!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

And :LOL at WWE for being this naive and stupid to put a UK Takeover show nobody is going to watch on the same day as this stacked All Out show and on the same time/area as a stacked New Japan UK show.

Holy fuck, the desperation.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

bradatar said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > and how do we know he is gonna be 1st champion tho?.....
> ...


 Wasnt he saying hangman will be 1st champ tho? 
I do agree with going with y2j winning 



V-Trigger said:


> DetroitRiverPhx said:
> 
> 
> > If Moxley loses the NJPW US Title to some lesser mere weeks before All Out, it would certainly give me pause on him going over Omega at All Out. Omega isn't bullet proof, especially to the more mainstream North American audience - he needs to protect himself as a big deal draw/ace. Losing to Jericho and then Moxley - two "wwe guys" right off the bat isn't something I'd probably recommend.
> ...


 hummmm again no matter what I will trust their booking and see what happens. I do remember Kenny saying if he gets back to his njpw level already its gonna be boring but they intended to actually make him be the first champ before the pac thing which is weird 
Also I do think Kenny can get over again no matter how many time he loses BUT I do agree with this point, Kenny which they have admitted is the face of their company losing to two wwe guys doesnt look that good. Again it all depends on their booking 
As for me, I think kemmy should give over very very close against Moxley. One idea would be not to end the match with a one winged angle but actually both of them falling on the ground due to exhaustion with Kenny being on top by "luck" 
This way they can still build the "Kenny is losing it" thing by having Kenny said it was a fluke victory and he canf accept that. It makes him look courageous and actually great doing that while Moxley also look good.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

For the record, I think there is a non-zero chance that Hangman Page becomes AEWs first champion. Two reasons 

1) Revolution. Changing the World. Paradigm shift. Is there really any paradigm shift in doing the conventional thing of putting the world title on your oldest wrestler because he's the "biggest name"? A WWE name at that. It seems like a starkly conventional move. Not only that but EVERYTHING has been done before in wrestling. But one story that might just be completely fresh would be the story of a young guy becoming the FIRST world champion of a major promotion and having to live with the fact that he's now a living legend even as he's surrounded by bigger names and more legitimate legends. It would make Adam Page an extremely compelling face and we've never seen that story on that scale yet

2) You don't need Jericho as the World Heavyweight Champion to promote him as a big deal or as integral to the show. His name and face can be featured everywhere with or without the title. Added a belt to him won't make him anymore of a promotional draw at this point in his career. The only reason I can really think for doing it is because it was part of the reason he signed, specifically to be the 1st champion in the record books forever (as well as the money)


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> For the record, I think there is a non-zero chance that Hangman Page becomes AEWs first champion. Two reasons
> 
> 1) Revolution. Changing the World. Paradigm shift. Is there really any paradigm shift in doing the conventional thing of putting the world title on your oldest wrestler because he's the "biggest name"? A WWE name at that. It seems like a starkly conventional move.


 they did exactly that at double or nothing by having Y2j go over Kenny who is their top babyface. They are doing a business too and will try to make an impact and make money too.lol 
I think they will go with y2j


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

patpat said:


> they did exactly that at double or nothing by having Y2j go over Kenny who is their top babyface. They are doing a business too and will try to make an impact and make money too.lol
> I think they will go with y2j


What impact does having Jericho as world champion have on money?

I think Jericho will win. But putting the world title on Jericho means NOTHING as far as drawing or money. Jericho will draw whatever he draws regardless of having "world champion" attached to his name


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Nah, Page hasn't been well established to be given that much in a short time. If you still want Page to ultimately be the one to dethrone Jericho down the road as that face, then that's fine but you run the risk of pushing him too much than he needs to be. Let him chase and really get white hot to where it would be time to beat Jericho for the title.

Doing things new is never a bad thing at times but you don't do it if it doesn't make sense or it serves no purpose at the time.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Can't wait. Take my money.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't think it's out of the realms of possibility that Page wins, I just don't see it.

I don't think he's particularly ready. He isn't anywhere near being the most over guy on the roster. He isn't anywhere near being the best worker on the roster. He's part of The Elite which will always have those whispers of "Putting the title on their buddies" notion, especially the first title, not that it entirely matters early on. He wasn't their first choice and most likely not even their second choice. He wasn't even meant to win at Double or Nothing for a start. 

They haven't done ANYTHING to showcase him as being a top guy. The audience, so far, know nothing about him. In fact, if I hadn't seen any of these guys before, outside of Jericho, Moxley and Omega, I know more about Darby Allin from their previous YouTube video then I do about the guy who is about to be in the main event for the first title. 

By the time the next PPV after All Out comes around, I genuinely expect Page to either be in a match with PAC, depending on when the next PPV is after this and whether or not PAC has lost the DG belt by then or in a match with MJF and down in the mid-card where he should be built up. But we will see.

When people are questioning who's going to win the match, it can only be a good thing.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Page wouldn't even be in the match if not for pac pulling it so they actually never considered him being champ. It went from omega to Jericho according to me because I think they want one of these two to be champ so the other one could come back at him. 
But we will see , I still think they will have another y2j vs omega III for Kenny to take back the title. Because I dont see them doing a jerocho/Moxley program this soon.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can see the story of Omega questioning his status as one of the best in the world after losing to two ex-WWE guys. (Jericho and Moxley) in his two biggest matches in the company.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Sure, we all think Jericho will win. I'm just arguing that there's no real monetary or promotional benefit to putting the belt on him. Either Jericho is a draw or Jericho isn't a draw. The belt won't suddenly change that


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> What impact does having Jericho as world champion have on money?
> 
> I think Jericho will win. But putting the world title on Jericho means NOTHING as far as drawing or money. Jericho will draw whatever he draws regardless of having "world champion" attached to his name


Here's an example. When I tell my friends about AEW they're (this isn't hyberole) likely 10x more likely to watch because they know who Chris Jericho is and do not know Hangman.

Jericho winning draws more eyes to the product. It's a business move, and the right one at that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Ahem, "All Out."

That out of the way...… :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark

I have waited YEARS for this match. Yeah I thought we would get it one day in WWE maybe. But to have it here in AEW, in Chicago with a rabid crowd..... :mark .

I know this isn't a "dream match" per say, but it's my current dream match. And it's happening. Ah wrestling in 2019, I do love you so.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Ahem, "All Out."


I was quick on the trigger to post this and made a typo

MY BAD EVERYONE SORRY MOD PLZ FIX <3


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Here's an example. When I tell my friends about AEW they're (this isn't hyberole) likely 10x more likely to watch because they know who Chris Jericho is and do not know Hangman.
> 
> Jericho winning draws more eyes to the product. It's a business move, and the right one at that.


Listen to what I'm actually saying though. I'm not saying Page is a bigger draw than Jericho LOL

If you tell your friends "Chris Jericho is there" they're 10x more likely to watch

If you tell your friends "Chris Jericho is their World Champion" are they now 15x more likely to watch? 20x more likely? Because he has a belt? 

No. Jericho is a draw with or without the title. That's my point. Making him world champion adds nothing to his name recognition

Chris Jericho's name is bigger than AEWs World Championship. Therefore he doesn't NEED to be world champion to bring eyes to the product


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Listen to what I'm actually saying though. I'm not saying Page is a bigger draw than Jericho LOL
> 
> If you tell your friends "Chris Jericho is there" they're 10x more likely to watch
> 
> ...


Haha, makes more sense written like that. Touche. Most of my friends don't give a damn about wrestling though is what I was trying to get at. They'd likely ask who the champ is. If I said Jericho I'd get an answer. If I said Page I would get no response haha. It'd be a hell of a swerve if Page won though. I LOVE not knowing who is going to win.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

bradatar said:


> Crazy that Jericho and Page will main event over this which should be a potential MOTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are good matches.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

It would be AEW's first big mistake if they give the title to Page.

Jericho as champion would lead to much better title matches. Nobody knows Page at all. Jericho is the way to go.

Damn, I wish I could go to All Out. If AEW is a success, this will be a historic event.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> Kenny will lose. They're doing a storyline about him losing his mojo. He will be fine.


That's what I'm thinking too. He doesn't really have a character right now in AEW other than being a EVP. A reboot would be great for him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wowwwwww. These 2 matches alone, Take My Money!!!!
I agree...have Jericho be the 1st champion..have him get chased...Page losing wont devalue him. Theyll.be on TNT soon after so casuals know who Jericho is


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

My guess is Jericho wins the title going into tv. Then winner of Omega/Moxley will feud with Jericho over the title once they start on tv. With either Moxley or Omega beating Jericho for the title by the end of the feud. Which will lead to another Moxley/Omega title feud next year. It's good Page gets title match and gives him credibility as main eventer. But it's too early for him to be champion.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Why are people calling this a booking night.are tho? 
By that standard every single okada vs omega was a booking nightmare. Ans guess what? They weren't, they managed to make both men look like beast losing.
Heck omega became one of the biggest star in njpw by losing to okada :lol just like stone cold became the ultimate badass by losing to Bret hart. Sometimes a loss can be more beneficial than a win. 
The reason omega didnt look like gold at double or nothing was Y2J , sorry but he was out of shape, and got carried the whole damn fight by omega who had a broken nose by the way! He had no chance of looking like the star he is with all of this 
Here!? Its Moxley and trust me , moxley isnt letting omega carry him. They both know it's the biggest match of their career, they are both gonna try to leave a mark in people's mind 
But that's where I think they wont go as far as have omega lose to everyone and their mothers. Because he might be on a losing streak in the main event , but making him lose to everyone doesnt addd anything to the story. 
Anyway I think these dudes can book by themselves and know what the right decision is, if they think they can make omega their ace and the next big thing. Then they can


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Has the hype train left the station yet?

I’d like to get on it.

:mark:


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Mox needs to take this. Kenny can still look strong in a loss.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Agree Mox should win


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Nobody "needs" to win, both of them can afford to take the loss. This mentality needs to go, losing wont kill Moxley. Neither will it kill omega, the idea that Moxley losing here is somewhat bad is garbage. And better if the match is absolute fire nobody is gonna give a fuck about the winner. 
That's why people didnt even talked about the winner of the okada/omega most time. 
It's not wwe, so no Moxley losing doesnt mean he is doomed or diminished, same goes for omega. Moxley losing means he lost against the best wrestler in the world. Period, nobody get hurt from that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WINNING said:


> World championship matches always go on last. *Always.* Unless there is an exception to that rule but it has to be monumental (Think Flair/HBK or Rock/Hogan as Mania matches that should have main event over the World title).
> 
> As great as Moxley/Omega is going to be and will be a showstealer, you are crowning your first ever World champion. That alone has to be the main event, even if that means Page is main eventing over Omega and Moxley.


People are seriously conditioned by WWE booking in this thread, calling for DQ finishes, Title match not going on last etc.

This is a different product, matches will have winners and losers, and the title will be presented with importance.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)




----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Mox needs to take this. Kenny can still look strong in a loss.


I think Kenny passing out from the pain all bloody and not quitting would make both look awesome and get people excited for a rematch.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm actually in the camp that Kenny needs to win more. Moxley is a household guy that all casuals will know, Kenny is a guy that some people knew only by his name and the buzz and to have him lose again would be a mistake IMO. 

Some of these people haven't seen the Okada wins, G1 victory, etc. With a loss here he becomes too much of just another guy.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Also wait what do people mean by Kenny can look strong in loss? Moxley cant look strong in a loss too? 
That's the kind of shit wwe does, where they discover that one dude is good to put others over, can sell and make his opponent look good. And then they make every top guy pin him because "he can take a loss" "he wont cool down from an L", I have seen people tell me that about beay wyatt for years before the Same fans turned their back on him and called him a jobber. 
This is the same mentality people show here, against Jericho I hear people say SOMEHOW Y2J needs the win so he can get back his win. And now I expect the same thing no? Omega gets his steam back in a huge match, but nope he still doesnt need to win because Moxley needs to win. So let me explain 
Somehow , the non wwe guy , the only non wwe legit big draw/main eventer, but has fought 2 wwe guys who are definitely bigger than him in the US but for some obscure reason in BOTH cases he should be the one who is more able to take the loss despite being the lesser star? 

No one knows where they are going , but if they want to do a "Kenny omega losing streak" first they need to limit it only to big matches, having him lose to anyone not on the caliber of Moxley or Jericho in aew is fucking dangerous. Aew doesnt have 10 legit big main eventers that are proven draws. Kenny is one of them , if you make him loose all the time he will stop being a draw because he wont be the big attraction anymore, so that would mean you lost one of your joker. I am not putting the competence of the aew crew to book in question, I am questioning the idea that Kenny omega can loose twice back to back and "be fine" which is a blatant naive assessment. No , he wont , another loss again another wwe guy would definitely hurt him. And if they continue the same storyline for a long time on their TV, then it is gonna hurt him even more. He is a big star but isnt established on a mainstream/casual level yet, these kind of stories are risky, and by hurting omega's star power they are decreasing their drawing power. 
But again we will see ( still think having omega take the pin in the tag match or lose against Cima on an aew show would be blatantly stupid, but that's my opinion).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ALL OUT indeed.

(you're welcome)


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

patpat said:


> Also wait what do people mean by Kenny can look strong in loss? Moxley cant look strong in a loss too?
> That's the kind of shit wwe does, where they discover that I 6 8one dude is good to put others over, can sell and make his opponent look good. And then they make every top guy pin him because "he can take a loss" "he wont cool down from an L", I have seen people tell me that about beay wyatt for years before the Same fans turned their back on him and called him a jobber.
> This is the same mentality people show here, against Jericho I hear people say SOMEHOW Y2J needs the win so he can get back his win. And now I expect the same thing no? Omega gets his steam back in a huge match, but nope he still doesnt need to win because Moxley needs to win. So let me explain
> Somehow , the non wwe guy , the only non wwe legit big draw/main eventer, but has fought 2 wwe guys who are definitely bigger than him in the US but for some obscure reason in BOTH cases he should be the one who is more able to take the loss despite being the lesser star?
> ...


Moxley won't look weak in defeat if booked right either. But since Moxley tweener in the feud and violent character. For story purpose it makes sense for a bloody Kenny to pass out from pain without tapping type of finish. That way Moxley looks bad ass and Kenny looking like a never quit strong baby face. Both guys can come off looking good in situation like that. It's harder for Moxley to lose and look just as good. A loss won't hurt Moxley. But it doesnt help him either. While with Kenny they can help build him up with fans and make his story and chase better. So when he does win title at say Double or Nothing 2. Then it's a strong journey for his character and build up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay it's confirmed :mark: I'm obviously supporting Mox and want him to win. I hope this (like his title match in NJPW) shows everyone who doubted Mox how good he is in the ring (Y)


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> People are seriously conditioned by WWE booking in this thread, calling for DQ finishes, Title match not going on last etc.
> 
> This is a different product, matches will have winners and losers, and the title will be presented with importance.


Exactly having Omega/Moxley and then Jeicho in World Title match only makes card stronger. Let's keep in mind that this will likely be last show before tv starts and it will be about a month in between. So besides 10 minute YouTube shows. 



We won't see Moxley or Omega for a month. So Whoever does lose the sting of them losing will be gone by then. With every thing starting fresh with tv. It's not like WWE when you lose at ppv and have the loss fresh in people memories on Raw the next night. With talk and highlights of it over and over again. Thats why big loss their can feel like a burying. Especially if the guy isn't doing something to make up for it the next night


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Mox should win this. Then he should be in the main event and win it, so we don't have to suffer cool dad as champion.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Its clear Jericho will be the first champ which is good. They can get Page over and slowly build him up. He will be useless to toss him in the main event right away.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Guaranteed to be Mox's best match in years.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I just find it really odd, that Omega is not going to be AEW's first champion. 

The guy has all the buzz in the world behind him that Americans want to see why this guy is said to be the best in the world. The Best Bout Machine. 

Jericho has put so many people over in his career that if you lose to him you're a joke. Jericho is a career loser in my books. Yes, I know this is AEW, and not WWE - but Jericho being there is selling himself is he being the veteran. The guy who has seen and done it all. Which means his WWE career, where he constantly lost. 

Moxley has the most buzz around him right now from leaving WWE. 

Omega vs MOx should be the match for the title. Oh well....


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Jericho should be the first champion, because he brings more eyes to the product. Hopefully Omega gets the win over Moxley, even if they do a DQ or something.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah on TNT the focus for now in main division is:
Jericho Moxley Cody Page Omega


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

More likely a double countout than a DQ.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOLY FUCK I CANT WAIT


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

With Omega he’s on a redemption story arc so I expect him to lose here then start the build back up on TV to take the title early next year. Then do Mox/Omega 2 as his first big title match with Omega getting his win back and then Moxley winning the title down the line


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> People are seriously conditioned by WWE booking in this thread, calling for DQ finishes, Title match not going on last etc.
> 
> This is a different product, matches will have winners and losers, and the title will be presented with importance.


Exactly. Enough of WWE's bullshit. The World Title should be treated with importance and should always be the last match no matter what. Its the biggest prize in the company. There's a reason why Jericho/HHH went on after Rock/Hogan at WM18. Wins and losses also need to mean something again. 

I'm calling for Jericho to beat Page in the main event and for Moxley to beat Omega maybe via heel tactics to keep Omega looking good. He just lost to Jericho clean so I think they gotta protect him here. And Moxley can't take a loss yet. But the win should still be decisive.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Moxley in G1 Block B and will face Taichi, Cobb, Ishii, Shingo, Naito, Toru Yano, Jay White, Goto and Juice Robinson over the next month+ before he wrestles Omega at All Out. 

How many of these matches does he win? Does Juice get his win back before Moxley becomes basically exclusive to AEW? What if Moxley goes 4-5 or 5-4 in these matches? Does AEW still put him over Omega at ALL Out?

At best I think he would go 6-3 and probably 5-4 with the 4th loss being Juice on August 11th which would be a mere couple weeks from his match at All Out vs Kenny Omega.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Moxley in G1 Block B and will face Taichi, Cobb, Ishii, Shingo, Naito, Toru Yano, Jay White, Goto and Juice Robinson over the next month+ before he wrestles Omega at All Out.
> 
> How many of these matches does he win? Does Juice get his win back before Moxley becomes basically exclusive to AEW? What if Moxley goes 4-5 or 5-4 in these matches? Does AEW still put him over Omega at ALL Out?
> 
> At best I think he would go 6-3 and probably 5-4 with the 4th loss being Juice on August 11th which would be a mere couple weeks from his match at All Out vs Kenny Omega.


He's gonna go 6-3 I'm pretty sure. When you look at his place on the card. I think he's gonna be in contention to win until day 18. I have a feeling he will need to beat Juice to win it and will lose. That will make him tied with White/Naito in points and whoever wins that will have the tie breaker win over Moxley.



Plus I have a feeling a few of those loses will be roll up or give him excuse for the loss. While it's no shame losing to say Naito or White clean. The thing is AEW is their own league and they have no partnership with Japan. 



So what Moxley does in Japan won't factor in what AEW does with Moxley. What he does in Japan is nonexistent. Just like Jericho beat Omega and lost in new Japan. Or how there's no mention of Moxley as US Champ by AEW when he looks strong with winning one of their titles in his first match.


So AEW will ignore the loses just like they ignored him jobbing last few months in WWE. While AEW fans are smart fans. They know he jobbed on way out of WWE because hes leaving and he's not going to win G1 because hes only part time New Japan guy. Not to mention he's in a tournament that even the World Champ will lose 2 or 3 matches.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

The atmosphere during this match will be unreal. 
Two stars will collide.
I hope y'all ready for this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Crazy that Jericho and Page will main event over this which should be a potential MOTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it crazy? The world title should main event over every match.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why is it crazy? The world title should main event over every match.


I don't think anyone is staying World Title shouldn't be. But Omega/Moxley is top match that many AEW fans want to see. It's like having Rock/Hogan with Triple H/Jericho being title match type thing. I understand why they didn't have Omega win and Moxley challegne him for title at All Out and have that as the main event. It's likely because they want Jericho champion and either Omega or Moxley chasing for the title once they get on tv.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why is it crazy? The world title should main event over every match.


I fully agree it is just wild that MOST people (me definitely) will be looking forward to Mox and Omega the most on that card. I am complimenting the card! Haha.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I have no idea if mox or Kenny wins

And I have no idea if Jericho or Hangman wins

..... I love that


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I have no idea if mox or Kenny wins
> 
> And I have no idea if Jericho or Hangman wins
> 
> ..... I love that


Exactly it's not predictable like WWE often is. Plus Cody has mentioned they have a plan for stuff. But are willing to change things depending on crowd reaction. So when they came up with the match. They might have planned on Kenny winning. But after all hype Moxley getting and if Janela match and G1 tournament goes really well. 


He could be red hot going into All Out and they might say we need to go all in on Moxley right now. Or who knows maybe Moxley has bad match with Janela and few in new Japan and his buzz dies down. So they decide to have Omega win instead. But not knowing who's going to win in cool dream match up is every reason to order this show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Strwoman just ruined the fuckin match.


----------



## J0nMoxley (May 27, 2019)

I see them going with a whole rebuild of Omega character tbh so more fans in North American side who only heard of him but never see him can understand him more and relate to him.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

If they are turning Mox heel I could see him lose and then snap on Omega, right now it seems like Jericho is the only big heel.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

It would be better if it's no-DQ. After how their last brawl spilled to the outside, it would only benefit the match if Moxley is allowed to go all out with his insanity. If it's just a normal match, well, Omega's going to outperform him/outclass him in every way.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Moxley = Austin
Jericho = HBK

I would have Jericho win the title and form a heel stable... With Mox chasing the title. A similar storyline to the one leading to WM14. This could be huge.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Did AEW block Moxley from wrestling for NJPW when they're Stateside? Sounds like that is the case as Moxley will no longer wrestle in Dallas on the 6th, nor take part in July 5th presser for NJPW either. Given AEW has domestic rights contract with Mox it seems they exercised it here. 

I wonder if AEW tried to make a deal where they could use some NJPW talent or something instead or they don't want NJPW being able to use Moxley to help NJPW's expansion attempt into the US now that they're in direct competition.

Game on.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Did AEW block Moxley from wrestling for NJPW when they're Stateside? Sounds like that is the case as Moxley will no longer wrestle in Dallas on the 6th, nor take part in July 5th presser for NJPW either. Given AEW has domestic rights contract with Mox it seems they exercised it here.
> 
> I wonder if AEW tried to make a deal where they could use some NJPW talent or something instead or they don't want NJPW being able to use Moxley to help NJPW's expansion attempt into the US now that they're in direct competition.
> 
> Game on.


Moxley was never scheduled for that show. When he signed with AEW all they agreed upon what dates Moxley works Japan or Indies. He was never allowed to work that show. That said AEW also allowed him to skip Fight for the Fallen to do the G1. Moxley already knows his schedule for the rest of the year and said he will be fully working on AEW in 2020.


----------

